# Nexus 7 IRC Channel



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

irc.andirc.net
#N7

Join for support and N7 talk


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Lies. He just wants someone to ban.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

/kick nhat #n7


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Isn't there a #nexus7

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> Isn't there a #nexus7
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


There is but no one goes there. N7 is the main one


----------



## clintro (Jul 14, 2011)

cool 

Havent been on IRC in forever!


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Me either. Its a great place to kill time when bored at work and geeking out.


----------

